# smelly dogs



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

:yuck: All of my dogs like to smell, preferably of something horrible.
We have a lot of foxes and badgers near us and if they find some poo on their walk! Anyone would think it was Channel no.5 the way they carry on. 
They roll, wriggle on their backs and Daisy especially likes to rub the whatever it is well in to the fur on her neck and ears.
They are used to having mud washed off when we get in, but some of this stuff defies all known shampoos; you think the coat is clean, it looks clean, lovely and fluffy and shiney BUT as they sit there next to you, you become aware that the what ever it was is still there!
All my Retrievers have done this, no matter how you try to stop them and they all have had their fav. smells/perfumes. 
What do your dogs do and any suggestions welcome!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

With our last dog (an American Eskimo) it was goose and duck poop... and as a pup he was not shy about eating it either. He did eventually grow out of it... it took about 2 or 3 years though.

Our Golden, Sidney as a pup, would eat almost any poop he could find... horse, cow, goose, deer, rabbit, HUMAN (don't ask)... THEN he discovered the joys of rolling in it. I'd take him out on the rails-to-trails system and he would occasionally would disappear into the woods, cornfield, swamp, weeds, what-have-you and sometimes when he would return, he'd be covered in muck and poop and a gawd awful smell... and I would have to bring him back home in the truck will all the windows down and me hanging my head out. But just during the last month or so, I've been able to simply tell Sidney where he canNOT go (I now know where all his poop rolling places are located) and he will remember and respect my wishes... I swear, it's like a miracle. Oh, and he gave up eating poop (including his own) a long-time ago (6 or 7 months back). Just as a frame of reference, Sidney is ~ 1year and 1month old.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey guys I haven't had such a good laugh in a while


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

Yuck!
I am glad that all we have here are lizzards.


----------



## finn1217 (May 3, 2005)

Finn lOVES his own poop and the poop of a goose. The latter makes a nice green foam on the sides of his mouth that is especially attractive! I'm hoping he will grow out of that stage some time soon......:yuck:


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

Tara has been known to get into Racoon poop!

Yuck, the stuff is stinky and slimmy! :doh:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

So....how do you clean the "stench" out of their coats and off their breath.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

When we first got our Charlie from GRRCC,He and Amber (then a 3 yr old Golden girl) would figure out how to open one of the gates and go for a cruise.

We always knew where to find them,down in the swamp in a hog waller.Now a hog waller is nasty.It's the outhouse for wild hogs and the stench is unbearable.The dogs would roll in it and come out totally black.We would wash and wash just to get some color back.For the smell we tried tomato juice,scented shampoos,you name it.The only thing that worked was repeated washings and time.I finally had to padlock the big gates and use double latches on the small walk through gate.
Now we live further north in Georgia and no swamps near by.
Shane


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hi everyone, My dogs especially love woodchuck poop:doh: . It's really terrible when they eat it and then come in and throw it back up on your rug. I had to rent a steam cleaner one time because nothing else worked. Now I own my own cleaner and I have to use it often. I have found that when my dogs roll in something smelly and you catch it right away you can sometimes rinse most of it off with a hose outside before it gets too deep into their fur. A gallon size milk jug of water works O.K. too. I hook whichever dog has been rolling in stuff ,to a leash, drag them outside (because they hate it) Stick my foot through the loop on the leash and pour water on where ever they stink and rinse the area. Then I apply a little dog shampoo to the same area, scrub, scrub scrub and then rinse again. This works best on poop. You will need special shampoo for skunk. And then every time it rains you will smell the stink again but not as much after awhile.Good luck Goldencity :wave:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Oh shaneamber.....YUCK! YUCK! YUCK! Have I said that enough? I couldn't stop lauging when I read your story. Everyone has such stories to tell about "poop" again. I'm starting to worry about all of you. LOL!


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Glad to know its not just my dogs that do this!Does any one know of a shampoo which will get rid of the smell???????

Sarah


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Smelly dogs*

Sarah, Just go to Petco and look for a product called Nature's Miricle. They have one for skunk spray and one to use for carpets so they probably have one for dog shampoo.


----------



## abzndbonnie (Jun 8, 2005)

glad we dont have skunks here!!


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

When Cooper smells something very interesting, he stops dead to smell it, then I have to move him on and totally drag him along the pavement which is very embarrasing as most of his walk he drags me, then I have to drag him, which must be quite amusing for people looking out of their window!


----------



## margie (Apr 25, 2005)

My 2 goldens roll and roll in stuff too on our daily walks in the forest. Then if it's beach time, they find dead fish, seagull stuff and whatever else.

The best shampoo is available at your Vet. It's called Skunk-Off. It's works like a charm. You only need a little dab and it takes care of anything they incounter. 

It even took pine tree sap off my dogs head the other day.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Smelly dogs:*

If they didn't get stinky when they roll it would be so comical to watch them doing it. Last winter when the snow was pretty deep, Sasha could smell something under the snow and every night when we would go out for that "last pee " she would lay her head sideways on the snow (it was always the same exact spot) and her body would sort of flip over onto the ground, she would roll and then she would get up and do it all over again and again and again. When spring came she was finally able to get what was under there. It was one of her old marrow bones!:clown: Dogs are so funny. :wavey: Cathy


----------

